# Whats a reasonable price for boarding?



## KaylaBrunBrun (Aug 6, 2012)

My question is simple and to the point. I am pondering on whether to get a horse or not so i was wondering if $350-$500 is a reasonable price for a horse. I am very young and my parents will only agree to pay for so much of my horses expenses. But I don't want to sound like they don't love them , because we all love the horses at our local equestrian center. SOOOO anyways, if possible can someone give me an idea of what they pay monthly for their horse to be boarded. And also, do you board in the pasture or in a stall?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayla, it dramatically depends on where you are located (BTW, besides the board you'll have to pay for the farrier, vet, dentist, dewormer, etc.). 

In my area you can find something for $200+, but it'll be pasture board and more often than not no ring (although personally I prefer pasture board, my horses are 24/7 out for the most part). Nice barns further from DC are $400-500 (pasture, stall, indoor, outdoor). Closer to DC everything is more expensive of course.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, region plays a HUGE part. Are you looking for full board(they feed, take care, and turnout). Partial(You provide feed, they care for, and turn out), or self care(You supply everything and do the work)?

Might I suggest looking into adopting a horse? A lot of places have horses that are on the cheap side but with them being at a reputable rescue, you'll know they've been vaccinated, wormed, teeth and feet done, and most of the time the horse will be evaluated under saddle or given basic groundwork if unbroke. This would be a good idea because you have the best idea of what you are getting into. Sure, Joe Blow down the road can sell you his old plow mare for cheap but who knows when she last saw the vet or had proper care.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I pay $305 per month for pasture board in North Texas (North of Dallas). That includes two scoops of grain each day (and they add my supplements at no extra charge), free fed hay if the pasture goes dry, and full use of the facilities (two covered arenas and trails to ride on). 

I have to pay my own farrier ($35 every 6 weeks barefoot), wormer (between $5-$25 every 3 months. They rotate brands), vet bills (coggins, shots and injury care...costs vary but I estimate $300 per year for "maintenance"), food supplements (SmartCombo and SmartMare Harmony...$85 every 28 days). I haven't owned our mare long enough to float her teeth, so I have no idea what that cost is.

In the winter I pay a one-time "blanketing" fee of $50. 

I think that covers the basic costs of care/boarding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaylaBrunBrun (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks


----------

